# grafiti brushes



## syrus (11. September 2002)

huhu =P

ich suche grafiti brushes weil ich ne "wand" aussehen lassen will als waere sie im schlimmsten getto =)) oder einfach was das zeigt das sie alt ist und halt so in der stadt darum such ich passende brushes ich bin auch zu der erleuchtung gekommen den 







button zu benutzten =)
nur hat es da keine entsprechenden brushes gehabt ...
bin dankbar fuer jede antwort 

PS : damit meine ich kein dirt style!!

gr33z :syrus:


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (11. September 2002)

eeeeehrm
Grafity Brushes? Nie gehört.
Aber soweit ich weiß, sprühen Dosen in Kreisform und kreisförmige Brushes gibts in Photoshop genug  (die kann man sogar skalieren )
Naja, wenn du was ganz bestimmtes suchst, solltest du ein Beispielbild posten , auf dem man die Formen erkennen kann.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## syrus (11. September 2002)

*naja =)*

naja =P
wen du

- das da (link) 

mit nem ps brush machen kannst =) respekt aber in der art wars gemeint was das brush angeht.. mitlerweile gibts doch schon brushes fuer ziemlich alles =)

gr33z :syrus:


----------



## foxx21 (11. September 2002)

dir ist aber schon klar das diese bilder gesprüht und fotografiert worden sind?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (11. September 2002)

Ich frag mich nur wie die Brushes aussehen sollen, mit denen man sowas macht. *lol* So nach Baukasten Prinzip? Hier ein doller Strich und da ein Bunter Punkt...

Meiner Meinung nach kannst du sowas am besten mit Stinknormalen Brushes und nem Grafiktablett machen.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## syrus (11. September 2002)

*mh*

@ foxx21



> Naja, wenn du was ganz bestimmtes suchst, solltest du ein Beispielbild posten , auf dem man die Formen erkennen kann.



das ist so ein beispiel =)

naja da bei dirt brushes jegliches vorhanden ist warum sollte es auch das net geben? =) naja evt. liege ich falsch aber gedacht war n brush der einfach z.b ein grafity zeigt mit irgend nem wort .. keine kinderkritzeleien, fontz hab ich auch schon versucht aber naja.. =P

gr33z :syrus:


----------



## nanda (11. September 2002)

das tut hier ist zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit den pics von deinem link, aber es ist vielleicht ein ausgangspunkt.

die schrift, die du verwendest ist relativ egal, da du die form der buchstaben relativ schnell ändern kannst. entweder alles auswählen und im maskierungsmodus die buchstaben verändern oder die auswahl in einen pfad umwandeln und dann entsprechend verbiegen.

die finalen änderungen (insbesondere zusätzliche schatten, reflexionen und lichtpunkte) würde ich - wie anonymersurfer empfohlen hat - mit den normalen brushes von ps machen. ich hoffe, du hast dafür ein grafiktablett.


----------



## _voodoo (11. September 2002)

http://www.neuermarkt24.de/burkhard/tutorials/objekteffekte/grafittie/grafittie.html ... sowas ?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (11. September 2002)

Öhm, er wollte Brushes haben, keine Regenbogenellipse.



> z.b ein grafity zeigt mit irgend nem wort .. keine kinderkritzeleien



so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## freekazoid (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von VoodooPriester _
> *http://www.neuermarkt24.de/burkhard/tutorials/objekteffekte/grafittie/grafittie.html ... sowas ? *


naja …

@ syrus:
ich denke mal dass du kaum solche brushes finden wirst. die sind 1. verdammt umständlich zu realisieren aus solchen bildern die du da gezeigt hast und 2. kannste, falls du einen scanner und ein gfx-tablet hast ja so eins von hand erstellen, scannen und colorieren in ps

naja, sind wohl nicht die antworten die du dir erhofft hast, aber immerhin


----------



## Mythos007 (11. September 2002)

Da $tYleR rockXxs da f*piep* HOUsé  ;-] - PEACE !


----------



## syrus (12. September 2002)

*=)*

danke fuer die antworten auch wen sie manchmal nicht die erhoffte loesung dargestellt haben =P

@ mythos
dein umrisse sind zwar easy aber die farben erinnern eher an die hipie zeit *g*

@ freekazoid
musste ich leider auch feststellen =(
wollte mir bald mal ein wacom tablet zulegen 

gr33z :syrus:


----------



## Mythos007 (12. September 2002)

Hey - das sind die guten Dura Color
Cans mit feinem Skini geburnt - alda !!!

Und find Du mal auf die Schnelle ne passende
Wand und renn dann noch mit nem riesen Ruck-
sack voller Farben durch die Zone ... *tz tz tz*

Kunstbanause *rolf*


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

feine Sache Mythos.
sauber gemacht


----------



## foxx21 (12. September 2002)

hey den agenten da im hintergrund kenn ich (den agenten) *lol*


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

jo, ich auch. War doch mal dein Avatar.oder?


----------



## syrus (12. September 2002)

war ja kein vorwurf =P

jedem seine meinung =)


----------



## Jedrzej (12. September 2002)

Zurück zum Thema:

Wenn es gar nicht klappt kannst du auch einfach ein foto von einem Graffiti nehmen, die Schrift rausarbeiten und dann als Werkzeugspitze speichern.
Ist zwar nicht wirklich selbstgemacht geht aber auch.






/edit

Das Bild ist auf die Schnelle entstanden, aber ich denke das Prinzip sollte klar sein.

/edit


----------



## Mythos007 (12. September 2002)

Cool - seid wann gibt es die Farbe "Stein" ?


----------



## freekazoid (13. September 2002)

hehe …

ich weiss zwar nicht ob dir dieser beitrag hier was nützen wird, aber ich konnts nich sein lassen und hab mal aus nem von dir gezeigeten template-pic (n einfaches ) ein brush gemacht und auf ne wand gepeppt.

kein grosser aufwand, aber immerhin


----------



## dritter (13. September 2002)

Nimm dir doch einfach eine Schriftart wie Brass Monkey, oder ähnliche, ~> Rastern ~> Kontur ~> inhalt Löschen ~> Inhalt neu Kolorieren. Ebene auf Ineinanderkopieren stellen, und gut is..

Oder die schriftart mit einem Muster überziehen, oder einem stil..


----------



## freekazoid (13. September 2002)

ja das ist ja klar … nur wollte er die ganze sache aber als brushes …


----------



## dritter (13. September 2002)

Naja.. Ich dachte es geht erst mal um die Lösung des Problems.. Wenn er die Wand mit Graffiti besprühen will und nur den weg über Brushes gefunden hat..

Jedenfalls kann er auch alternativ daraus einen Brush erstellen. Ist ja auch nicht mehr die Welt..  

Womit sich solche Graffitis auch recht nett erstellen lassen ist wohl das Pfadtool...




> _Original geschrieben von syrus _
> *huhu =P
> 
> ich suche grafiti brushes weil ich ne "wand" aussehen lassen will als waere sie im schlimmsten getto =)) oder einfach was das zeigt das sie alt ist und halt so in der stadt darum such ich passende brushes ich bin auch zu der erleuchtung gekommen den
> ...


----------

